# Restrictions on Items brought into Dubai??



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am new to joining the forum but have been reading it for a few weeks and have found it very interesting. My husband and I are moving to Dubai at the beginning of June and are very excited (we've been three times visiting and loved it).
We are trying to plan everything but have a few questions that we get conflicting information about. 
1. Are you able to bring in CDs and DVDs into Dubai? We have a bunch of movies and tv series we would like to bring but someone mentioned we can't??
2. How much is actually banned from downloading on iTunes? (Not the biggest worry but more of a curiosity...) Is it hard to get any decent music, etc?

I'm sure we will have many more questions and I have ordered the Dubai Explorer book on Amazon but any help would be appreciated!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can bring all your CD's DVD, just not the hard core porn!!!
I don't know of anything banned on i tunes.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I dont think you can actually download music from the middle east version of itunes though....


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Course you can.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

don't bring Poppy seeds..





Or opium.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Depending on your mode of transportation and the quantity, they may ask a few questions at customs, but other than porn, DVD should not be an issue (depending on how aware the customs officer are about the explicit nature of some shows cough # Rome # cough ).

As a matter of caution though, I strongly advise opening the DVDs if you still have some in their original packaging. I got a lot of questions when I came to pick up my stuff at customs about the amount of mint games I had, and they seemed to insist on making me say I was bringing them in to sell them...

just my 2 cents...


----------



## shishkabob (Mar 27, 2009)

Poker chips are a no no


----------



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

Are buddhas allowed? Or are they a no no?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I "think" you can keep your "UK" itunes even though you're logged in via the UAE ...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

otaroproject said:


> Are buddhas allowed? Or are they a no no?


You can buy Buddha statues,heads etc in Dubai.


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Depending on your mode of transportation and the quantity, they may ask a few questions at customs, but other than porn, DVD should not be an issue (depending on how aware the customs officer are about the explicit nature of some shows cough # Rome # cough ).
> 
> As a matter of caution though, I strongly advise opening the DVDs if you still have some in their original packaging. I got a lot of questions when I came to pick up my stuff at customs about the amount of mint games I had, and they seemed to insist on making me say I was bringing them in to sell them...
> 
> just my 2 cents...


Thanks everyone!! That's very helpful. Will keep it all in mind.


----------



## milly26 (Mar 25, 2011)

Guys, can you take the dvds in without their original casing? Im worried they might think they are pirated or something if i dont. But im just thinking it will save room in my luggage!


----------

